
Connect 2016 [video] - jsingleton
https://connectevent.microsoft.com/
======
LyalinDotCom
We've got some announcements coming that makes today's keynote worth watching
trust me. I am speaking as someone who helped pull this event off and is
sitting back stage :)

~~~
it_learnses
Can you please update key announcements here as they come, as I can't watch
the live stream. Thanks in advance.

~~~
LyalinDotCom
We'll have everything (videos) available on-demand after the event, we're also
pushing live over 100 8-12min short videos on topics you guys might be
interested in it will all be on
[http://channel9.msdn.com/events/connect/2016](http://channel9.msdn.com/events/connect/2016)

We'll also have detailed blog posts and a special edition of MSDN magazine
that is going live shortly with lots of stuff to read through. ill do what I
can to get you folks links.

thanks for your interest.

------
untog
Just tuned in - I see they're using the iOS Simulator on Windows. Have they
explained how? That's one of the main reasons I use a Mac still.

~~~
barake
The Xamarin tools have supported using a remote Mac to run the simulator.
Microsoft has an iOS shim library and Objective-C tool chain for porting apps
to Windows, but it's very much in preview.

~~~
untog
Ah, I see. Less exciting, though I suppose inevitable.

~~~
kbenson
If only running OS X as a virtual guest on a Windows host was supported. Then
you could use that as the remote mac that is used with the shim.

It's sad that I'm completely serious, because that _should_ sound ludicrous.

------
ickler8
Visual Studio 2017 RC announced by Nat Friedman. (CEO of Xamarin prior to
acquisition).

e: kinda surprised its the mobile group who's announcing RC for VS as a whole

------
fny
Just saw Github CEO Chris Wanstrath deceptively hail Microsoft for having the
most outside contributors... from his slides:

\- 16,419 Microsoft

\- 15,682 Facebook

\- 14,059 Docker

\- 12,841 Angular (Google)

\- 12,140 Google

Makes me wonder whether he's included React in the Facebook numbers...

~~~
davej
Yes, it's included. Remember Microsoft has VSCode, Typescript, .Net, Cognitive
Toolkit and more on Github. Google would be #1 if Angular was hosted under the
Google org.

I remember first seeing these stats in Github's infographic which they
released a month or two ago:
[https://octoverse.github.com/](https://octoverse.github.com/)

------
miguelrochefort
\- Microsoft has the most contributors on GitHub

\- Microsoft joined the Linux Foundation as a Platinum member

\- Microsoft announces Visual Studio 2017

\- Microsoft announces Visual Studio for Mac

\- Microsoft announces Visual Studio Mobile Center

~~~
arenaninja
I missed part of the key note but it sounds like MSVS for Mac is subscription
only?

If that's the case, it sucks :(

~~~
judah
No, they mentioned there's a free edition of Visual Studio for Mac they're
publishing as well.

------
exprA
Title should have a warning about automatically playing content, although I
guess with more “modern” devices background tabs' actions don't matter as
much.

~~~
ukyrgf
At this point in the internet, it's almost a given that any single link you
click is going to have an auto-playing video and 5 MB of JavaScript tracking
scripts.

------
miguelrochefort
Microsoft: _For our first demo, let 's build a todo app using the MEAN stack
on a Mac._

HN: _Hell is freezing over._

------
achr2
The girl demoing VS 2017 pronounces tuple as 'TWO-pull'. That can't be right,
is it?

~~~
idreyn
YMMV, but I've heard both TWO-pull and TUP-pull in academic and professional
contexts. From a quick google search it looks like both pronunciations are
generall accepted. I prefer TWO-pull myself!

[1] [http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/12980/how-to-
pron...](http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/12980/how-to-pronounce-
tuple)

[2] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12737515/how-do-you-
prono...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12737515/how-do-you-pronounce-
tuple)

~~~
achr2
interesting - do you pronounce qiuntuple, octuple, etc. the same way?

~~~
tomcam
Yes, but according to the OED there is an exception. "Octuple" is correct
pronounced "ock TOOP lay".

I kid.

------
bitshiffed
[https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/visual-studio-
mac](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/visual-studio-mac)

Page is available now, but the download link is still broken ATM.

------
jsingleton
Wednesday, November 16th

10:00am - 12:30pm EST (15:00am - 17:30pm GMT): Keynotes by Scott Guthrie and
Scott Hanselman

I suspect a big announcement about .NET on Mac. :)

------
nedsma
Goodies:

Visual Studio 2017 cross-platform support

Visual Studio for Mac

Microsoft joining the Linux Foundation

What I don't like is the way Microsoft integrates and advertises VS Docker
integration, VS CI/CD functionality where everything is supposed to run
automagically and their attitude that it's OK for devs to be clueless about
these technologies and underlying processes but hey, they still should be
comfortable using them.

Today's Microsoft motto: "super easy, super simple, yet powerful". I'm not
buying it.

------
LyalinDotCom
Big thanks to GitHub CEO for coming on stage at Connect(); they are such a
great partner

Jim Zemlin from Linux Foundation is on now.

------
robsun
Does it mean that Microsoft may release some phone in near future (year? two?
three?) with SDK based on Xamarin?

------
arenaninja
What's the live stream URL?

EDIT: The link live streams on Edge, but not on Firefox

~~~
rnnr
here's a youtube live link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUUd4S3FBrQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUUd4S3FBrQ)

------
Paul_S
Linux won a long time ago and now it's doing a victory lap. I'm glad Microsoft
joined the team.

